# GL Pease Triple Play



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

The tins arrived Friday, and since I was cigar smoking all weekend while camping, when I came home today and opened the box, I thought I'd end my night with my pipe instead of a cigar. I opened one of the tins, and saw the beautiful cake, cube cut it and loaded my Puff 2010 meer. The baccy was a bit on the moist side, so I had to relight 3 times, but the flavor was a wonderful mix of the Virginia, Kentucky, and Perique. It started with the nutty flavors of the Kentucky, but the hint of spice from the Perique was present. As the bowl went down, the sweetness of the Virgina grew and had some vanilla notes to it. The nuttiness would come in and out, the sweetness in and out, and the room note was quite pleasant. It was a touch bitey, but smoked cool and dry. It is a wonderful tobacco. The other tin is set for aging, and I jarred the rest of this tin, but recommend it heartily.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the review Andrew. I loved this blend, it definately has a solid spot in my rotation!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

It comes much too wet to smoke right out of the tin. Cut what you'd like, and give it just an hour's time to dry out. Aside from fewer relights, you'll have a tastier smoke.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I haven't had a chance to open my tin just yet.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the review! 
Being the pipe noob I am I only today first heard about Pease and found his site. I'm looking forward to trying a few out!


----------

